# turkey choke ? for 1100 remingtons 20&12 ga



## david ice fishing (Jan 5, 2013)

ive got a 100 12ga and im gonna use the factory 21 inch bird barrel was wonderin what would be a good choke to use in it so i can get a better group at 40 yards i also have a 26inch barrel for it that is a full choke and they have the same amount a pellits on the target at 40 yds would like the shorter barrel for the weight differance the 1100 is quite heavy after a long walk any thoughts would be appreciated and im also tryin to figure out what length a barrel to get for my wifes 1100 20 ga and i good choke for that gun also i havent shot the 20ga yet cause its got the rifled slug barrel on it if any of ya know if u can shot bird loads threw that barrel and not hurrt it i might consider that cause its dead on at 100 yds right now thks for any input david


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok I got out my decoder ring and broke this down.. 

_You have a 12 gauge 1100 with a 21 inch barrel and want a choke_

What is your budget and how mean of a gun you want?

_Your wife has a 20 gauge Remington and you need a new barrel for turkey hunting what length and what choke?_

In the 20 I prefer the 26 for patterning purposes.. Plus as a multi use gun the 26 will be more versatile for other purposes. 

The 20 gauge is every bit the gun of a 12 gauge with Heavier than lead ammo.. With lead it dies at 30-35 yards.. I would highly recommend you purchasing either Hevi 13 #7s or Federal HW #7s.. Either has a high Probability of working with a Tru Glo Strut Stopper Xtreme 550..


----------



## david ice fishing (Jan 5, 2013)

thks dedgoose and yes ur right on how u broke it down and her 20ga is way more acurrite then my 12ga i dont have a hugh budget but im not afraid 2 dish out cash on something thats good i like 2 buy once and be done with it


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

david ice fishing said:


> thks dedgoose and yes ur right on how u broke it down and her 20ga is way more acurrite then my 12ga i dont have a hugh budget but im not afraid 2 dish out cash on something thats good i like 2 buy once and be done with it


With todays chokes and loads the 20 g can be set up to be as formidable weapon as a 12 gauge.. 

Lead will limit you to about 30 yards in the 20 gauge.. If you go with Heavier than lead you will attain 40 yard patterns.. 

As I mentioned above I would highly urge you to check out the Federal Heavyweight 7s and the Hevi 13 7s.. The Federal Heavyweight are a better load but the Hevi 13s are easier to get to pattern right and more forgiving of choke.. 

As for chokes there are a bunch that work in the 20 gauge.. Indian Creek, Sum Toy, Pure Gold.. But on a budget its hard to beat the Tru Glo SSX, it works well in alot of guns with the aforementioned loads and if one does not work the other most likely will..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

As for the 12 gauge.. You can spend as much or little as you want.. 

Load

Expensive

Hevi 13 7s- Probably the easiest load on the market to get acceptable patterns.. With 630 pellets they are bound to work and work well out of a wide variety of chokes.. Down Side= Pricey, yet with the high probability they work you will not be buying tons of different loads searching for a good pattern. 

Lead

Win Supreme HV or XX 6s- Two proven performers for lead loads.. 

Wal Mart Exclusive Federal Turkey Thug- This load is blowing up the patterning boards with some of the most impressive lead patterns ever.. If I can find the stuff in 6s I will be buying a pile.. 10 bucks a box

Chokes Expensive

Indian Creek 665
Sum Toy Custom
Pure Gold 660

All the above chokes are quality chokes that work for alot of folks.. They are a bit higher dollar but each offer a money back exchange or swap out for different design policy.. 

Inexpensive

Tru Glo SSX 643- Great bargain choke.. Can be finicky to load, works good with the Hevi 7s above as well as the Win HV

Primos Jellyhead 660 or 665

With that being said a GREAT shell can make a marginal tube look great, whereas a GREAT tube makes a marginal load look slightly better than marginal.


----------



## david ice fishing (Jan 5, 2013)

this weekend im gonna go see if i can find a 660 or 665 choke and give it a try and the 1st week a april im headed 2 fenton 2 see if i can get a barrel for the wifes 20 ga thks again ded goose for ur input


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I can vouch for the Jellyhead 660 and Hevi 13 #7s. My 870 shoots a very lethal pattern with that combo with either the 3" or the 3.5" shells. My daughter's 20 ga 870 shoots well with the Jellyhead .570 and Hevi 13 #7. I think it could shoot better if I looked a little harder for choke tubes for her gun but it's more than enough for the 30 yards I'm going to let her shoot at a bird.


----------



## david ice fishing (Jan 5, 2013)

My gun only takes a 2 3/4 shell so im hopin i can find some of the #7s for it gonna look this weekend and see what i can find ive got some #4 & 6 for my 12 ga and im not sure if my wifes 20 will take 3inchers gotta look under her camo wrap and gotta head down 2 guns galor in fenton and see if i can get a barrel for the 20 thats were i found my 26inch barrel for my 12 ga but that was like 6yrs ago


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

2 3/4" shells are fine. You do not _need_ a special choke, and you do not _need_ special, expensive turkey loads.


----------



## david ice fishing (Jan 5, 2013)

i know that ya dont need all the special stuff but im new and have been readin as much as i can on it and im greatful for every1s input it gives me opinions 2 look at only reason im thinkin a good choke is im wantin to use my 21 inch barrel and it doesnt give me a good pattern at 40 yds which is my farthest im gonna shoot at a turkey and me and my wife are gonna try and make this a new yearly hunt just like deer season


----------



## Spongebob Camopants (Nov 2, 2008)

itchin2fish is completely spot on. My son and I tried patterning 4 different chokes and 5 different turkey mags in two different shot guns at about 40 yds. Verdict for us was a 2 3/4" 6 Pheasant shell performed just as well with a modified choke which we both killed our turkeys with last year. 

Marketing is a powerful tool, but hey it's their job to make us think we need more stuff jack!


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I've taken 53 gobblers with my 1100 12ga. I use the 30" full choke barrel that came with it. The ammo I use is Remington Premium Magnum (3") Turkey Loads in 4 shot. I like the longer barrel for a good sight plane.

I use a 26" barrel with removable Rem chokes for pheasant. 

I also have a rifled barrel with scope for deer slugs.


----------

